# New Timberwolves Slogan



## Devestata

What do you guys want the new slogan to be?

Give ideas here, and we'll discuss it.

Or, just let me know if you want KG and the Wolves left as the slogan.


----------



## KG_And1

I suggest, "Trade Wally for someone who can play basketball."

Or KG and the Wolves will do.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>KG_And1</b>!
> I suggest, "Trade Wally for someone who can play basketball."


I like that one, that pretty much sums up the Wovles right there.


----------



## bouncyball

How about...

"We had the 4th best record in the NBA last year, and still nobody is happy."


----------



## jokeaward

How about "No one is realizing how hard the Western Conference first round is." but we get there every year while facing West teams in the regular-season.

Yeah, Wally might get Andy Richtered.


----------



## Devestata

Let's start deciding on which one you guys want.


----------



## h8breed

Minny's my second fav team after the lakers....how about "KG please don't leave us"


----------



## Devestata

Okay, I have one poster liking the first idea. Do you guys really care which one is used? If you do, we need to pick one that you guys will like. Any of the slogans mentioned above, or do you guys have more ideas? Let's decide!


----------



## soulson11

just keep as is


----------



## Devestata

Ok, I suppose we'll keep as is!


----------

